# New bloom area, shopping for tips



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello all, I'm finally getting to flower out a few girls after taking clones. 
The space is going to be about 5'x9'x8', so about 45 sqft. I wanted room to walk around the girls. I'm figuring 4-6 plant flowering at anytime, in 7 gallon smart pots, FFHF. 

So I was looking into LEDs for flowering, but found a HID dealer I can't pass up. 

Should I do 3 400 watt, 2 600 watt, or 2 1000watt for the space?

Are all cooled fixtures the same, or are cool tubes better?

I'm thinking panda poly walls with a Mylar ceiling


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 30, 2014)

I love the idea of being able to walk around the plants. Makes it so east for maintenance.

And, doesn't flat white reflect more than Mylar?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 30, 2014)

2 1000 or 3 600 minimum for that space


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> 2 1000 or 3 600 minimum for that space



I think I read somewhere that 600's are more productive than 1000's? Anyone care to chime in on this?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2014)

Why mylar on the ceiling?  If you are not planning on getting a good quality air-coolable reflector, you need to.  I have Panda film in my flowering room, but have found flat white paint to be about as good.

Walk around room is nice, but since you have to light the entire space, I always think, "Gee I could have plants where I am walking."

I'm with JAAM on lighting.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2014)

Which one

http://t.homedepot.com/p/ViaVolt-60...and-Air-Cooled-Reflector-V600ECSS6/203671337/



[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Cooled-Deluxe-Dimmable-Electronic-Digital/dp/B0040ZIHJC/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1398893626&sr=8-5&keywords=viavolt+grow+light[/ame]

Both cost me the same, both will have dim able ballasts, I'm planning on 3 600 watters.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2014)

No, not more productive--it all gets down to the amount of light and the square footage.   However, they have (generally speaking) more lumens per watt than 1000W.  A 1000W HPS generally puts out about 140,000 lumens or 140 lumens per watt, compared to a 600W that emits 90,000 lumens or 150W per lumen.  In addition, if your room is rectangular 2 lights spread the light better than one.  Although I have purchased 150,000 lumens 1000W and 80,000 lumen 600W bulbs.

With only 4-6 plants, you might want to get the 2 1000W and have 1 light over 2-3 plants.  I would get the largest reflector that I could.  I am not really crazy about cool-tubes for larger spaces--they just do not throw the light as well as a large air cooled reflector.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 30, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Walk around room is nice, but since you have to light the entire space, I always think, "Gee I could have plants where I am walking."



If I had the room for a walk-around, I would hang white shower curtains around the actual growing area. That would keep the light to where the plants are and it's easy enough to move the curtain aside while doing maintenance. Plus, all the fans and ballasts (although, in the same room) are not in the immediate grow area.

I definitely think these tents should have doors on all 4 sides for that same reason (easy maintenance).

I would love to have an 8x8 room for a 4x4 grow.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 30, 2014)

I too would go with the 2...1000 HPS lights...fill the walking around space by stuffing a total of 18... 5 gallon buckets in there....booooya


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No, not more productive--it all gets down to the amount of light and the square footage.   However, they have (generally speaking) more lumens per watt than 1000W.  A 1000W HPS generally puts out about 140,000 lumens or 140 lumens per watt, compared to a 600W that emits 90,000 lumens or 150W per lumen.  In addition, if your room is rectangular 2 lights spread the light better than one.  Although I have purchased 150,000 lumens 1000W and 80,000 lumen 600W bulbs.
> 
> With only 4-6 plants, you might want to get the 2 1000W and have 1 light over 2-3 plants.  I would get the largest reflector that I could.  I am not really crazy about cool-tubes for larger spaces--they just do not throw the light as well as a large air cooled reflector.


So it sounds like 3 600 watters are going to be the best use of electricity and gives me more coverage for these light canopies, their 21x24x8. And I plan on getting more plants in there during the course of already flowering plants.


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 30, 2014)

also u need to consider ur height restrictions---8' ceiling and a light fixture drops u down to approx 7' of growing space before u be running into the light---if ur strain doubles in size when u flip her to 12/12---u need to flip at 3.5'---i suggest a smaller size bucket than ur 7 gal choice because the root zone does not need that much space for that size plant---after hauling a few 7 gal pots around without handles you will wish u used the smaller lighter ones---frankly even the 5 gal i use is a bit larger than u need but they have handles---a perfect size pot for soil in that space with 18 to 32 plants would be a 3 gal pot with a handle---just offering these suggestions if maximizing efficiency of ur space is a priority :smoke1:


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 30, 2014)

orangesunshine said:


> also u need to consider ur height restrictions---8' ceiling and a light fixture drops u down to approx 7' of growing space before u be running into the light---if ur strain doubles in size when u flip her to 12/12---u need to flip at 3.5'---i suggest a smaller size bucket than ur 7 gal choice because the root zone does not need that much space for that size plant---after hauling a few 7 gal pots around without handles you will wish u used the smaller lighter ones---frankly even the 5 gal i use is a bit larger than u need but they have handles---a perfect size pot for soil in that space with 18 to 32 plants would be a 3 gal pot with a handle---just offering these suggestions if maximizing efficiency of ur space is a priority :smoke1:



All my girls are under 3' right now, and will train accordingly, but I hear you on the added stretch. I'm already worried as 2 phenos I have are really growing tall fast. I have already super cropped the duplicate smaller plants to help with the stretch I'm experiencing, but I'm stoned and rambling lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> If I had the room for a walk-around, I would hang white shower curtains around the actual growing area. That would keep the light to where the plants are and it's easy enough to move the curtain aside while doing maintenance. Plus, all the fans and ballasts (although, in the same room) are not in the immediate grow area.
> 
> I definitely think these tents should have doors on all 4 sides for that same reason (easy maintenance).
> 
> I would love to have an 8x8 room for a 4x4 grow.


 
 My ex and I used to do almost the same thing.  We built divider type walls with PVC in a room we built in a large shop specifically to grow. The dividers were real similar to ones they use in large offices to make cubicles.  We put Panda film on the dividers.  They were easy to move aside when it was time to tend the plants.  But you do have to have some kind of reflective walls around the grow, otherwise the light disburses throughout the entire space.


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> My ex and I used to do almost the same thing.  We built divider type walls with PVC in a room we built in a large shop specifically to grow. The dividers were real similar to ones they use in large offices to make cubicles.  We put Panda film on the dividers.  They were easy to move aside when it was time to tend the plants.  But you do have to have some kind of reflective walls around the grow, otherwise the light disburses throughout the entire space.



Got it, build panda film dividers outta 3/4 schedule 40 PVC, guess I could do hanging or with legs. You know I'm going to have plenty of panda from a 100 foot roll


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2014)

Well it looks like I might be able to also have the option of 3-4  LEDs for this new space as well. LEDs do offer the easy of plug and play, where as with the HIDs I would be looking at running a 50 amp sub panel to wire the lights 240v with a timer operated contactors for everything, lights, fans, and exhaust.

My dream grow room will incorporate PLC and Raspbery Pi technology with a wireless network control, it's going to be S.I.C.K, lol


----------



## lyfespan (May 6, 2014)

Well I just pulled the trigger on 2- 1000 watt hid dimmable, cooled hoods, big fan, filter, and my panda film, bloom room will be 3x9  9 foot ceiling height. Stuffs get here the 17th


----------



## sawhse (May 6, 2014)

Awesome man. I need to bump my lights up sometime. I bet a 1000 watt in my tent would be the bomb.


----------



## lyfespan (May 7, 2014)

sawhse said:


> Awesome man. I need to bump my lights up sometime. I bet a 1000 watt in my tent would be the bomb.



What size area are you blooming in?


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

my tent is a 3x3x6. i sometimes run 2 400's in it but would love a 1000 watt


----------



## Hackerman (May 7, 2014)

3x3x6???? How do you fit 2 lights in that space? Not to mention the heat.

Seems like more like than a tent that size needs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2014)

You do get to a point where more light does not make any difference in growth.  I have found that about 7500 lumens is my threshold.  I get the same yield whether I am running 7500 lumens per sq ft or 10,000.  I ran a 600W in a 32 x 32 tent one time--got the same results when it was kicked back to 400W.  The same thing has happened in my flowering closet.  Plants can utilize more light with dialed in CO2 system, but I really don't have the money to set one up right and I just go into my flowering room too often during lights on to try and coordinate my working on the plants with the CO2.


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> 3x3x6???? How do you fit 2 lights in that space? Not to mention the heat.
> 
> Seems like more like than a tent that size needs.



i have two euro hoods that are rectangular and fit perfect in the tent. 

View attachment 20131107_110029.jpg


my big fan works great in controlling the heat


----------



## Hackerman (May 7, 2014)

Very nice. I see you use a carbon filter. What kind of fan do you use? And, where is it located?

If you don't mind me asking. Thanks


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

I use a can max inline fan 6 inch. I think its 440 cfm


----------



## Hackerman (May 7, 2014)

Where do you have it? Before the lights (blowing air across the lights) or after (sucking air from the lights)?

From the looks of the picture and the way the flex duct is slightly collapsed, I would guess you have it after the lights (sucking air).


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

Yep I keep the fan on top of my tent and it pulls the air. Right now I only have one light in there with a much bigger hood


----------



## Hackerman (May 7, 2014)

Thanks


----------

